# Malt Extract Tins And Thier Use



## Ade42 (27/9/10)

Gdya,

I just loaded up some booty from two of my LHBS

I bought 2 tins of Morgans Malt Extracts, The Extra pale one and the lager pale one.

Now ive got a few kits on hind and would like some advice as if they would suit the styles

Ive got a
Mangrove Jack Munich Lager
Golden Sazz
Blue mountain Lager

Ive got a rage of hops, and some w34 s23 yeasts, and some lager grain

I thought mabey the munich lager with the lager pale tine and some sazz?
or do it without the pale tin and use a "body booster" sugers bag?!?!?

Ive also got some citra and was thinking of doing that in one of the blue mountin lager kits, just so i can taste the citra.


----------



## MHB (27/9/10)

BML already has Hallertau oil in it so maybe try the Citra in one of the other cans.
MHB


----------



## Ade42 (27/9/10)

MHB said:


> BML already has Hallertau oil in it so maybe try the Citra in one of the other cans.
> MHB




Thanks! Ill keep the Blue Mountain lagers for later on. Might get a coops Canadin Blonde for the citra experement.

any ideas about the malt tins? mabey one with the blue mointain lager with some fresh Hallertau?

I really want to put down the Munich Lager! and was thinking alongt the lines of tin plus extra pale "enhancer" some "lager" grain steeped and maby some sazz 12g 20mins 12g 5min and perhaps 500g of dex?!?!?!?


----------



## roverfj1200 (27/9/10)

Hi ADE. If you really have no idea you should read the how to brew section..

Keep things simple at first and work your way up to more adventurous brewing..

The tins of malt can be use instead of dextrose or brew enhancers to add body.
Malt will add sweetness so adding hops will help balance that out...

Good luck


----------



## kbe (27/9/10)

Liquid malt extract is similar to the other kit tins you have. The difference is that the kits have had hops added to the extract to make the flavour as described on the labels.

You can use malt extracts as the basis of a brew, by adding things like hops, more types of malt etc. You can use dried malt extract to do the same.

This is a very basic description of what the malt extract can be used for.


----------



## Ade42 (27/9/10)

Ive been brewing for 2 years and have used every "ad in" available except Malt cans. 

what I'm looking for is Recipe suggestions!


----------



## roverfj1200 (27/9/10)

OK ADE

Use you Munich Lager 
and tin of lager malt
boil 15g saaz hops in say 2L water 
for 10min. bang all this in to ferment
make up to 23L
ferment at 12deg with 34/70 yeast.

Or do a extract with the tins of malt.
cheers


----------



## Ade42 (27/9/10)

Cool,

Thanks for the recepie, I tried a search of the K&K stuff here but could not find anything, (weird search engine)
I had this Idea that if i used the malt tins Id need more dex becasue the malt tin would not ferment like a "sugur" mix would, Worried that Id end up with a beer that finished up with a high FG


----------



## Bubba (28/9/10)

Ade42 said:


> Cool,
> 
> Thanks for the recepie, I tried a search of the K&K stuff here but could not find anything, (weird search engine)
> I had this Idea that if i used the malt tins Id need more dex becasue the malt tin would not ferment like a "sugur" mix would, Worried that Id end up with a beer that finished up with a high FG




I do a standard brew of Coopers Pale Ale kit, plus a tin of light LME 1.5k, 500g of light DME, POR and Amarillo, steeped grain and a good yeast. No sugar at all, it is all LME and DME plus kit.

Yes, OG is usually very high at around 1068-1070, but with a very clean American Ale yeast it attenuates very strongly and FG is always at 1008-1010.


----------



## J Grimmer (28/9/10)

Bubba said:


> I do a standard brew of Coopers Pale Ale kit, plus a tin of light LME 1.5k, 500g of light DME, POR and Amarillo, steeped grain and a good yeast. No sugar at all, it is all LME and DME plus kit.
> 
> Yes, OG is usually very high at around 1068-1070, but with a very clean American Ale yeast it attenuates very strongly and FG is always at 1008-1010.




Bubba,

Out of curisosity what temp do you try to keep it at and how long does it take roughly?

Jan.


----------



## Ade42 (28/9/10)

Im going to put down two tonight out of the stuf I have

Munich Lager kit
1.5kg Lager malt (morgans)
15g SAAZ @ 10
w34 x2


Blue Mountain Lager
"brew booster blend" 500 dex 250 courn syrip 250 ldm
15g Halleratue (shit cant spell it)
s23 x2

I usually pitch 2 packets of yeast, Im Building up a stirplate so ill be able to reuse yeast and make good starters


And for the citra hops ive been dying to try
Coops Canadian Blond
500 dex
250 Corn Syrip
250 LDM
20g Citra 20mins
15g Citra 5 mins
Us05

(out of fridge!)

Would have made the Morgans Golden Sazz with 15g sazz @20min and 15g sazz @10 min, but wanted to make 2 with different hop additions. the last golden sazz I made leaked out of the fermenter tap at 2 weeks into the lagering process!


----------



## Ade42 (28/9/10)

do my citra amounts seem ok?


----------



## Ade42 (28/9/10)

Changed the first brew as I forgot to add a gram of yeast Neutrient


Munich Lager kit
1.5kg Lager malt (morgans)
278g left over dex boiled with 2-3g Yeast nutrient, as recommended elsewhere on another therad
15g SAAZ @ 10
w34 x2


----------



## Bubba (28/9/10)

J Grimmer said:


> Bubba,
> 
> Out of curisosity what temp do you try to keep it at and how long does it take roughly?
> 
> Jan.



Always below 20 degrees, I try and get closer to 18.
I always leave the brew in the fermenter for 2 weeks, it has usually finished it's work well before then but it finishes very clean if left. I put one down on Saturday, krausen formed Sunday and it is a full krausen now so will be at least another 3 or 4 days to ferment out, so thats at least 1 week but as i don't get home till late and start early, I can only do my brews on weekends.
I always check the FG over a couple of days to make sure it is stable as it has a lot of fermentables in it, so a little more time is better than less!


----------



## MPH (29/9/10)

Bubba said:


> I do a standard brew of Coopers Pale Ale kit, plus a tin of light LME 1.5k, 500g of light DME, POR and Amarillo, steeped grain and a good yeast. No sugar at all, it is all LME and DME plus kit.
> 
> Yes, OG is usually very high at around 1068-1070, but with a very clean American Ale yeast it attenuates very strongly and FG is always at 1008-1010.




Sorry to hijack your thread a bit Ade42.

I picked up a Coopers Pale Ale kit cheap the other week and have been looking for a recipe for it. Bubba, just wondering if you're adding the LLME and the LDME rather than just one or the other (say 1.7kg LDME) for a specific reason or is it just to get the OG you want? Obviously, you don't want a half used can of LLME left over.

Also, what are the amounts and boil times for the POR and Amarillo?

What style would you say it comes out like?


Cheers, MPH


----------



## Bubba (29/9/10)

MPH said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread a bit Ade42.
> 
> I picked up a Coopers Pale Ale kit cheap the other week and have been looking for a recipe for it. Bubba, just wondering if you're adding the LLME and the LDME rather than just one or the other (say 1.7kg LDME) for a specific reason or is it just to get the OG you want? Obviously, you don't want a half used can of LLME left over.
> 
> ...



Hi MPH.
I suppose this recipe evolved from trial and error to something I really enjoy, and so does SWMOB, as well as my mates that also keg and they have taken to the recipe themselves. I use this as my staple brew base now. I find the amounts easy to use, and can be purchased in these quantities. I use the LLME for my boil, so it is easy just to drop in some DME in .5k bag sizes rather than stuff around measuring and storing opened LME.

It gives a high SG, but the yeast I use (15g) of Brew Cellar American Ale gives a really high attenuation of more than 85%, so it does end up with a pretty high Alc%.

For a standard sized 23l brew I do 25g POR for 30mins, and 20g Amarillo for 10, so enough bitterness to balance out the malt but not too much, and the late Amarillo adds more flavour and aroma than bittering. I also steep cracked wheat for 20mins and add that to the boil.

I would say it is a golden ale style, also similar to an Aussie Pale Ale and I have done it with a CPA recultured yeast as well. Fruity, clean, nice bitterness at about 39IBU but balanced with the hops and sweetness.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## MPH (30/9/10)

Cheers Bubba,

Sounds nice. I'll definitely give it a go and let you know what I think.

Is the Brew Cellar American Ale yeast similar to US-05?

MPH


----------



## Bubba (30/9/10)

MPH said:


> Cheers Bubba,
> 
> Sounds nice. I'll definitely give it a go and let you know what I think.
> 
> ...


Yes it is, but you get a whopping 15g per packet and it is a real clean fermenting yeast, attenuation is huge!


----------

